# Cabelas Recall on Electronic Jerky Blaster



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't own a jerky blaster but figured some of you might and thought I would share. The last thing anyone needs is their jerky blaster to catch fire!

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Cabelas-Recalls-Electronic-Jerky-Blaster/


----------

